

Au Revoir, iTunes Match - chmars
http://dev.null.org/blog/archive/2014/01/11#2351_au_revoir_itunes_mat

======
dkuntz2
While Google Music has a hard limit, if you use Google Music All Access you
don't need to upload your songs, you can add any music they have to your
library without that counting as part of your 20000 songs limit.

I don't know anything about iTunes Radio, but I have a feeling it's fairly
similar in that respect.

